# Guys searching for sponsers take a look.



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

First of all if you don't know me my name is Jared, and I've been on AT for about a year, I rarely post in the youth forum but I read most of the threads.

I have an idea that should help out alot of you wanting to represent an archery company or product.

If you are interested send me a PM with a bit of info on what type of archery/bowhunting you are into, what company you would like to represent, and why.

I can contact most of the major archery companies and recommend those of you as I see fit to be on there prostaff and represent them.

There's no need to post on this thread just send me a PM if you have questions or anything.


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm glad to see your helping people out with sponsors, i can talk to the people at bad river outdoors and try to get a youth program started :smile:


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

**Important Information**

I have no special connections. I simply want to help out archers who are struggling to find money for equiptment costs. Sponsership seemed to be the best option, since it is so wide spread.

We can form a group, and then send out pro staff applications under the groups name, giving each archer a higher chance of being accepted onto the pro staff.

Being a member of a group gives you a higher chance of being accepted, because on application forms it looks similar to already being on a prostaff, or if you already on one or more staffs, then it lengthens the list. 

The number 1 thing archery companies look for in a pro staff is experience. If you are already on a prostaff, your chances of getting on increase by a substancial amount.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Is the group up and running yet or not?


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Is the group up and running yet or not?


Not yet. I am still trying to come up with a name and get everything ready before I go ahead and do this. There has been a lot of interest in the few hours this has been posted so I'm assuming it was a good idea.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I think that even if someone started a staff for something small, like bowslings or finger slings and got people onboard, it would help alot.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

N7709K said:


> I think that even if someone started a staff for something small, like bowslings or finger slings and got people onboard, it would help alot.


Shooting for a local shop is more important than getting your first sponsorship if you are looking to get on a larger company's shooting staff like Hoyt or Mathews. I'm trying to get everyone interested in this plugged into a local shop so they have a base before trying to go off somewhere else.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If they are staff for something, shops will look at them more. I don't shoot for a shop, because there isn't one that will sponsor me, but I am on the truball and axcel shooting staff.

Most of the shops won't sponsor you unless you either, know the owner personally or win all the shoots.

I think something that would be very beneficial to people seeking sponsorships is a shooter resume template. Have a template that shows what a finished resume looks like and what it needs to have.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

N7709K said:


> If they are staff for something, shops will look at them more. I don't shoot for a shop, because there isn't one that will sponsor me, but I am on the truball and axcel shooting staff.
> 
> Most of the shops won't sponsor you unless you either, know the owner personally or win all the shoots.
> 
> I think something that would be very beneficial to people seeking sponsorships is a shooter resume template. Have a template that shows what a finished resume looks like and what it needs to have.


He template is something I will be working on as soon as I'm finished with the name and logo.

Your right, some shops simply want no part with your average shooter so in some cases you need to skip that step and get 2 or more small sponsers.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm keeping the name simple: YABO- The Young Archers and Bowhunters Organization

I anyone knows how to use a computer program to make a logo please send me a PM. Not looking for anything fancy just something to identify members of this group.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I will join the group and help out in whatever way I can. Great idea on the group but I agree someone should start like a fingers sling thing or something small like that


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't want to join the group, but conceptually I think it is a pretty good idea. 

As far as I am concerned, I want to be sponsored by Bowtech (I already know people there). To do that, I have to be sponsored by a shop first. I know a shop, but they are not accepting new staff positions. So, I don't think this group can help me much. 

BUT, I am not against the idea at all. I am very interested in seeing the template for the resume.


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

i'll join


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sighting in, I think that if you get sponsored you should join the group. Was you get picked up, there is a lot os knowledge you could share.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> I don't want to join the group, but conceptually I think it is a pretty good idea.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, I want to be sponsored by Bowtech (I already know people there). To do that, I have to be sponsored by a shop first. I know a shop, but they are not accepting new staff positions. So, I don't think this group can help me much.
> 
> BUT, I am not against the idea at all. I am very interested in seeing the template for the resume.


This group is being formed to help you get sponsered. If you cannot get sponsered by a local shop I'll help you work around that.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Sighting in, I think that if you get sponsored you should join the group. Was you get picked up, there is a lot os knowledge you could share.


Thanks for the complement. As far as I am concerned, I am still learning... a lot. But, I appreciate it. :teeth:



Jared Les said:


> This group is being formed to help you get sponsered. If you cannot get sponsered by a local shop I'll help you work around that.


I appreciate the willingness to help. As far as I know, though, Bowtech will only take ProStaffers who are already on a Shop Staff. I don't know a way around that. If you do, please share. 

Oh, and I am not going to go find a new shop just to be sponsored. There is only one shop that I will represent. I just need to wait until they are opening up a new slot.

Thanks for the desire to help, Jared. BTW, are you sponsored by anybody?


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> Thanks for the complement. As far as I am concerned, I am still learning... a lot. But, I appreciate it. :teeth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I'm sponsored by Trophy Blend Scents and TcArchery Custom Strings. Those are the only two I want to be sponsored by until later this year or next year.

Reading last years Bowtech application form, I read it as this: Bowtech requires you to support a local shop. That doesn't mean you have to shoot for them, but instead just support them.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, if that is the case...

I am part of a JOAD club at the shop. I wear my JOAD shirt at all of my tournaments and support them. Hmmm...
Where can you get an application for Bowtech?


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> Well, if that is the case...
> 
> I am part of a JOAD club at the shop. I wear my JOAD shirt at all of my tournaments and support them. Hmmm...
> Where can you get an application for Bowtech?


Their 2010 forms aren't out yet. I was taking that from their 09 form. I'll let you know when they release it.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

sent you a pm, I'm sure interested


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

sounds like a great idea.. i'll join


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

great idea guys

Im in


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

i really want to join. this sounds like a good thing.


----------

